
Google and Yahoo furious over reports that NSA secretly intercepts data links - spdy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/30/google-reports-nsa-secretly-intercepts-data-links
======
sheikhimran01
There is nothing new about NSA. We all knew this years back too that US Govt
watches the internet for national security.

If they can't do that then who would be doing it?

All companies with big data must have a single governing body and i think NSA
is the best.

They are not spying, they are just watching after you.

Get over the NSA stuff...too 90s

